# Having trouble finding info on craftsman blower



## XJ_82 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just got a free blower from a friend the other day,engine runs but the machine needs a bit of tlc.Anyway I cannot find much of anything online about this thing so thought I'd give it a shot and ask here for some help I have included a photo of the sticker on the frame. Been looking for a few hours and I'm stumped now.If need be I can upload pictures of the whole blower tomorrow,it's too dark out now but if anyone can help me I'd be very grateful,.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here in the states it is very easy to locate the schematics for our American machines.

I have heard of people having difficulty locating information on the Canadian built models.

Most likely made by MTD. Photos would certainly be helpful, as well as engine make, size, etc.

Many parts are interchangeable, or can be found in generic parts, etc.....

Meanwhile, I'll see what I can dig up with those numbers ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It appears to be a small 5HP, 22 inch model ... what is it your looking for?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

C950.52105.1 seems to be a 5/22 Craftsman Blower. This is as close as I could get on a Canadian site. Says it's free, you got nothin' to lose. 

drmower.ca


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Canadian craftsman that old don't exist lol. unless you have the manual for a machine you are pretty much just having to find the US version of the same machine and just use it to get part numbers. personally i am not a fan of those machine but first place i would look is under the belt cover to see if it is a single or dual shaft engine. if it is a dual shaft machine i wouldn't spend much if any money on it unless you can find a 8hp dual shaft machine for it. those 5hp may work ok new but i find they just don't age as well as the 8hp and 10hp engines. plus if it is a single shaft it makes it a lot easier to do a engine swap in the future.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Could you post more pictures of the snowblower, it could have been made by MTD but also could have been made by Murray.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would guess his looks like the rusty craftman in this picture. pretty sure it is a noma built machine. definitely not a mtd machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If it is, then both of those machines are Murray.


----------

